# Snow plow dolly



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you guys use snow plow Dolly's? or moving Dolly's? Does this make the plow too high to hook up? I want to keep my plow in the garage. My driveway is flat, but it slopes up to the garage. I want to use a dolly ( i have the moving ones) but i am afraid that the plow will be too high to mount to the truck. Also should the V plow be kept in the V position in storage or straight? Any advice would be great. Thanks Rich


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

My feeling is that maybe the V position would make the plow fit into a corner better, but it's just a thought. A plow dolly is easy enough to make from 2x10's & casters, and it shouldn't raise things more than 8" or so (but you want to make sure your plow mount is supported at the height you need to attach to the truck).


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

YardMedic;394484 said:


> My feeling is that maybe the V position would make the plow fit into a corner better, but it's just a thought. A plow dolly is easy enough to make from 2x10's & casters, and it shouldn't raise things more than 8" or so (but you want to make sure your plow mount is supported at the height you need to attach to the truck).


The dolly i have is only about 3-4" off the ground. Also with the V plow. The hydro. ram is "in" when in the V right? I wasn't concerned with the space. I didn't want to have stress on the hydros. Thanks for the info


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Quality SR;394485 said:


> The dolly i have is only about 3-4" off the ground. Also with the V plow. The hydro. ram is "in" when in the V right? I wasn't concerned with the space. I didn't want to have stress on the hydros. Thanks for the info


 I built a dolly for my C-8.5 straight blade and I designed it so that the cutting edge is only 3/4 of an inch off the ground and the A-frame is level with the plow setting on the dolly. This make the attach/detach very easy. As for what position to leave the plow in...on your Western it really doesn't matter since your storing it indoors.Now on a Boss it's important to always store them in the "V" position (both wings retracted) since they use a spring for the wing return. If their in any position other than the "V" it shortens the life of the springs.....which isn't too long anyway so every little bit helps.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

B&B I agree with what you said about storing a boss vee plow. The springs aren't the best when it is really cold either. I broke 2 within 12 hours of each other. It sucked, but it was about -5 degs. outside too.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks as always B&B. I have the extra room in the garage to store it in the V position. I am going to make a custom dolly when i get mine. I think the dolly i have will keep it off the ground too much.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Quality SR;394498 said:


> Thanks as always B&B. I am going to make a custom dolly when i get mine. I think the dolly i have will keep it off the ground too much.


Your right about keeping it close to the floor. The Ultra's are one of the nicest setups to attach and detach as long as there kept close to the receiver heights of the truck, and a regular dolly is usually to high for the Ultra's to work properly. Be sure and post a pic of your dolly once you get it fabbed up  .


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Try this link. Central Parts Warehouse has some pretty good looking plow storage carts that are reasonably priced.

http://www.centralparts.com/SubCategories17-2.aspx


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I have just used a set (of 3) snowmobile dollies for my Western straight blade for 10 years. Work fine on smooth concrete surface. Only raises plow about 4". Use a floor jack for final possitioning. Cost less than $60 at the time.

Rip


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

FWIW...I use 3 moving dollies. The height is perfect for my 7.5 Meyer straight blade. I keep a 2x4 underneath the "A" frame and that sucker lines right up.

However, my garage is concrete and is very smooth, so lining it up is no problem. If you have an uneven garage floor, it might pose a dilemma.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

RipT;395598 said:


> I have just used a set (of 3) snowmobile dollies for my Western straight blade for 10 years. Work fine on smooth concrete surface. Only raises plow about 4". Use a floor jack for final possitioning. Cost less than $60 at the time.
> 
> Rip


That is a good idea too. I was flipping through a the NothernTool catalog and i saw the snowmobile dollies, a set of 3 with a 1500# rating. There were only $25 for the set.


----------

